# Chittum and Damascus



## IFLY4U (Nov 7, 2016)

A little boars tooth with a 3 1/2 inch blade made from Alabama Damascus with chittum wood burl scales. The beauty of this wood never ceases to amaze me. 
Gary


----------



## marknga (Nov 7, 2016)

Very nice. Great contrast.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 7, 2016)

Pretty indeed.  How hard is that wood?


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 7, 2016)

Slick work Gary.


----------



## holton27596 (Nov 8, 2016)

Beautiful. My knives came in yesterday. Beautiful work Gary!


----------



## IFLY4U (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks Mike. WVDAWG, Chittum is comparable in hardness to maple.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 8, 2016)

Okay - thanks - new one to me but looks fantastic.


----------



## bg7m (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice


----------



## onedude (Nov 9, 2016)

Were  you selling chittum wood over at Tanny Hill before?


----------



## IFLY4U (Nov 10, 2016)

Onedude, we sold some there in April.
Gary


----------



## onedude (Nov 10, 2016)

Are you the guy I sold a buffer to there ?
Doug


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 11, 2016)

that is pretty!!  Ive never heard of chittum wood.


----------



## IFLY4U (Nov 11, 2016)

Doug, I  am the guy. 
Gary


----------



## onedude (Nov 12, 2016)

Well hello Gary. Nice knives, they look great.
Doug


----------

